# Wet 'n' Wild dupes for China Glaze Island Escape



## zadidoll (May 22, 2011)

So if you wanted to get the China Glaze Island Escape collection but couldn't because it was a limited edition you can duplicate the color with Wet 'n' Wild polishes. I tend to collect WnW polish more so than Fingerpaints or Orly or any other brand because it's inexpensive at 99 cents to $1.99 a bottle plus when on sale at 50% off or B1G1 Free I can pick it up for half that price.

Here are my dupes for China Glaze Island Escape using only Wet 'n' Wild polishes.

 

 



*WnW 405 Sunny Side Up vs 80701 Papaya Punch (Orange creme)*

Sunny Side Up is a bit lighter than Papaya Punch in one coat and will probably take three coats to get the rich, dark color that Papaya Punch is.





*WnW 236 Lust vs 80702 108 Degrees (Pink glitter)*

Unfortunately Lust is a discontinued color from the Craze line and unless WnW brings it back as they did The Wonder Yellows and The Gold &amp; Beautiful then the best place to look for this color, if you don't have it, is Big Lots or Dollar Tree type stores. The color is about 99% the same and the 108 Degrees is only slightly more cool than Lust is.

*80703 Senorita Bonita (Purple glitter) - NO DUPE among WnW polishes.*



 



*WnW 228C Teal of Fortune vs 80704 Blue Iguana (Blue glitter)*

Now the colors do not look at all similar in the bottle but on the nails Teal of Fortune is a tad bit on the green side than Blue Iguana. I would say it's about a 95% match. You could probably add a drop of a true blue to the Teal of Fortune to make it more accurate.



 





 



*WnW 234 Jade vs China Glaze 80705 Cha Cha Cha (Green shimmer) &amp; 226C SaGreena the Teenage Witch vs Cha Cha Cha*

As you can see the best match is Jade but that's a discontinued Craze color like Lust. SaGreena the Teenage Witch is slightly darker that Cha Cha Cha but it's pretty darn close.



 



*WnW 33628 Easy Peasy LEMONHEAD Squeezy vs 80706 Electric Pineapple (Yellow creme)*

Unfortunately Easy Peasy LEMONHEAD Squeezy was a limited edition polish for Spring 2011 and if you can't find it then try Big Lots or Dollar Tree type stores. It's more yellow than Electric Pineapple which has more of a green tinge to it. It would think it's about a 85% match to the China Glaze color.

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2011/05/dupes-for-china-glaze-island-escape.html


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 23, 2011)

Great dupes!  I've been tempted to get Cha Cha Cha... but I don't know how much I'd wear it!  lol


----------



## vixie13 (May 23, 2011)

Great dupes list! Thanks for finding all these for the community to see!


----------



## llehsal (May 23, 2011)

OoooOOOooo..thanks so much...I actually applaud people who have the patience to find dupes..hehehe.,...I just buy whatever...lol.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 23, 2011)

great dupes! I love the cha cha cha colour


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

Here are the rest of my nail polish from my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/117745/my-nail-polish-collection


----------

